# Time Warner loves the Cats



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I know perfectly well that tonights game was supposed to be on FSS HD.Instead I turn the channel there and I see the Kentucky Mississippi State Football game on.The game is blacked out on league pass.It seems to me that they might want to show a Charlotte game in North Carolina when you're playing the Cavs,but I guess that's too much to ask.You have your name on the Stadium...Shouldn't you show one of the most marketable games on the schedule?

We lost,but apparently played well.Only lost by 11.I suppose that's a good performance for this team.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Tonight's game was apparently supposed to be on Sports South.Instead they have a rerun of a Georgia football game...It's getting awfully hard to root for this team if you can't even watch them suck more than once a week.


----------

